# so long fellas   sniff sniff  tear tear



## smoke 2 geaux (Mar 4, 2011)

There was something in the update earlier this week that makes SMF not usable on my PC.  All the ad files trying to load eventually lock my PC up and I have to do the old hard restart. I'm at work, so we probably have alot more filtering / security than the average home user.  It has taken about 10 minutes to get to this point to type this message. Can somebody please shoot me a PM if somebody comes up with a fix for this.

Thanks

S2G


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 4, 2011)

What program are you using to browse? Firefox, IE??


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2011)

How old is your PC?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 4, 2011)

Become a premier member and kill the ads!!

  Craig


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to her about the problem. When it's a work PC, I don't get involved unless the owner knows about it. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2011)

There must be something that can be done.

Does Jeff & his gang know about this problem yet?

They usually fix anything that's brought up.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 4, 2011)

We are on top of this.. in fact we have a performance upgrade happening today between 4-6 PM CST which should help a little. We will probably have more of these over the next few days.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmm, my 2 cents would be a small laptop with built in wifi sitting next to me....they are pretty cheap right now, about 3-4 hundred at Costco


----------



## alelover (Mar 4, 2011)

I use Firefox and haven't experienced any of those problems. You should run CCleaner and Malwarebytes and defrag your hard drive. That should help.


----------



## alelover (Mar 4, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Become a premier member and kill the ads!!
> 
> Craig




How do you become a premier member?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 4, 2011)

Premier memberships can be purchased at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the same problem on my computer... once the the page intially loads i have to hit the stop in the task bar because it can not load all the adds... it keeps trying to reload unless i hit stop... at that point i am free to check out the page and post w/out delay... but befroe i was hitting the STOP it was taking me 10,15,even 20 min to post a simple reply... it was bothersome at first, but it has become 2nd nature to me now... once i see "done" on the bottom i hit stop and problem solved

I am still getting strange pop ups asking me to save/download and i have to exit out of those...

I have yet to post w/ QView... i am curious to see how that will go...

But like i said... if you want a short term fix, this is the only thing i have been able to come up with


----------



## alelover (Mar 4, 2011)

If you are getting popups asking you to save or download it may not be related to this site. You may have other issues. Running CCleaner will delete all the temp files and history. That should stop the popups. Then you can see if it is actually caused by the SMF site.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 4, 2011)

alelover said:


> If you are getting popups asking you to save or download it may not be related to this site. You may have other issues. Running CCleaner will delete all the temp files and history. That should stop the popups. Then you can see if it is actually caused by the SMF site.




 I am on several sites a day both for work and personal... It only happens on SMF unfortunatly... all other sites have been running smooth plus it started right after the upgrades... Like i siad i found a work around though so i can deal... and it looke like Jeff has the team working on it... I am in no rush for a fix... But will be happy when it comes LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2011)

I think there has been a lot of upgrades in the last week or two, and I think a lot of the short term problems are/were from them, because there were a bunch of times that nothing seemed to work right for me----Then from 20 minutes to a few hours later, it would be fine.

I'm sure that's not "S2G's" problem, but it is probably the problems I and many others have had lately.

I guess it just takes time to get everything the way we all want it. They'll get there.

Just my 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 6, 2011)

This is Tickin Me Off! 

I cant seem to make a post with pics in it ...no toolbar at the top of the posting box....no source button no smiley button nothing

Sorry I just figured out that Icannot start a new post at all!

Just replys!!!








I feel like JUMPING SHIP!!!

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> This is Tickin Me Off!
> 
> I cant seem to make a post with pics in it ...no toolbar at the top of the posting box....no source button no smiley button nothing
> 
> ...


Sounds like what happens when I'm not logged in.

Don't jump ship---You'll scare the sharks!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 6, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt anybody to spend a few bucks and be premier members. It helps keep the place rolling and then you can kill the adds. I have no trouble posting.

I know that I couldn't afford all the info and recipes I have received here.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Craig x2


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 6, 2011)

Huh....funny..... I am a premier member!   Try again!

SOB


----------



## mossymo (Mar 6, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Huh....funny..... I am a premier member!   Try again!
> 
> SOB


"Become a premier member and kill the ads" was not a strong sales presentation was it...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 7, 2011)

You got that right!   Here it is and another day that I can't post anything new!  Sorry for the shortness of my answers but this is getting old! every time something new is done it seems like I get shoved back to the stoneage!  Ugh Me No Happy!

SOB


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 7, 2011)

MossyMO said:


> "Become a premier member and kill the ads" was not a strong sales presentation was it...







SmokingOhioButcher said:


> You got that right!   Here it is and another day that I can't post anything new!  Sorry for the shortness of my answers but this is getting old! every time something new is done it seems like I get shoved back to the stoneage!  Ugh Me No Happy!
> 
> SOB


Sales isn't my strong suit for sure!! I was very happy to kill the ads. It's what drove me to the membership.

The site works fine for me and it appears most everybody else.

I use a 1 year old desk top mainly for internet ,documents,pictures and email. It isn't taxed for power or memory usage.

I run my cleaning stuff once a week.

When it acts up I have a friend who is a pro come by and fix it. It gets clogged up and needs a fix about every 9 months.

  Have a great day!

  Craig


----------

